# to keep intense color



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have a question about keeping intense color in my warsaw butterflies. I understand to pick mates by color intensity first and quality second, but I was wondering if their where any color pairings that could intensify a color that is fading in existing birds. I have been breeding good color red cocks to a quality yellow hen I have in the hopes of creating a yellow cock by backbreeding their young back to that original quality yellow hen, but I end up with pale red cocks and hens from this mating. after pairing these young males back to the yellow hen is there any way to save these pale cock birds and find a mate for them that their young would have good color again? these young males, I am speaking off, all carry dilute in them-is there any way to get the dilute out and the intense back in to their future offspring? that is my question. thank you for any imput or knowledge you could share....Bruce


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Yellow hurts the red. But improves the yellow. BUT going back either way you gewt good reds agin From a red on red pairing And the cocks even though being light red will be split to yellow. So you could pair one of those birds over your yellow hen and get several yellows. Being light red is a fault but easy taken care of And it just makes the bird a stock birds


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I do not know much about genetic, but from my own experience, I have a yellow saddle cock who has the best yellow colour I have seen... however I could not find a similar hen, thus I pair it with a kite saddle hen, they produce some chicks, all look like yellow saddle, however, the colour slightly darker then the dad.

then I pair the daughter back to the dad, now their new chicks have good yellow colour.


----------

